# Starting up an old Toro 521?



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

I put a new carb on this 1986 521 Toro 2 Stage last year. I have several post on this site. Last year in Michigan we had such a mellow winter....My biggest snowfall that I got was only 3 inches at the most  Any other suggestions for basic maintenance before starting up this snow blower are welcome  >>>>>>>>>Talon


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*First start of the season*

I think if it was mine, I'd look into the following:
Fresh Gas
Oil change
Check the sparkplug
Check the belts, idlers and tensioning mechanism (cables)
Check the shearpins and insure the auger rakes are loose on the auger axel
Check the tires air pressure
Check the friction disc (if yours has one)

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

welcome back my friend, i hope you get your toro running soon. i've been out starting up all my snowblowers over the last few weeks thought the 826 is giving me a hard time and i've picked up a few more snowblowers


----------

